

Exploitation? Elle Mag Hires Homeless Blogger for Pocket Change  - UsNThem
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/09/02/02readwriteweb-exploitation-elle-mag-hires-homeless-blogge-24302.html

======
byoung2
_Still, Cinderella 2.0 ought to be paid at least the legal minimum hourly wage
in California by a famous fashion magazine, ought she not?_

Not necessarily, if she is a 1099 contract worker, and not an employee. I'm
not saying it's right, though...

------
dvvarf
The original article.
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/exploitation_elle_mag_h...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/exploitation_elle_mag_hires_homeless_blogger_for_p.php#more)

